
Are fluoride levels in drinking water associated with hypothyroidism prevalence? [pdf] - amelius
http://fluoridealert.org/wp-content/uploads/peckham-2015.pdf
======
stillbourne
Study has no control group. Bullshit masquerading as science at its best.

